# Damn, almost a whole day



## Aukai (May 9, 2020)

My friend bought a top end drag racing operation, a Top Alcohol Dragster, but the car was built before 2015. Strange engineering does nor support the parts for the rear end any more. He needs an axle flange nut wrench for a floating axle bearing retainer, they want to sell him a new rear end complete, about 15,000.00 dollars. I'm still learning, so my wrench is no where near professional, but it will get the job done.


----------



## Aukai (May 9, 2020)

This is where it goes.


----------



## Dhal22 (May 9, 2020)

Now we're talking.  This is putting the hobby to seriously good use.  Nice work.


----------



## Nutfarmer (May 9, 2020)

If it works its right. Specialized tools won't limit you any more. Good job. Don't worry about the time it took to make . It's not a job shop.


----------



## RJSakowski (May 9, 2020)

A great benefit to having a machine shop is the ability to make custom tools.  Anyone who has used a GM shop manual is acquainted with the last few pages in each section which list the custom tools used in that section.

 I had to replace the tie rod ends on a Dodge rack and pinion rack.  The drive head for screwing the tie rod end into the rack has a hex head but there is a boss above the hex which prevents using a socket.  Additionaqlly, the head is recessed which prevents using an open end wrench.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Here is the tool that I made to solve the problem.  On the left is a crow's foot wrench  which slips into the recess and engages the hex.  It has two dowel pin drive dogs.  The piece on the right is made from assorted pipe fittings and an old 1/2" drive socket.  It slips over the tie rod to engage the crow's foot wrench.  



A half a day to make and a minute to use.


----------



## matthewsx (May 9, 2020)

Nice work

Only $15k for dragster parts, sounds like a bargain, I'd say your buddy owes you a cold beverage. 

And you owe us a picture of the whole car

John


----------



## pdentrem (May 9, 2020)

Made similar for the cylindrical grinder. Used a section of large diameter pipe, cut the teeth, brazed a large nut to accept a wrench or socket. Now it sits in the tool crib with it’s tag.
Pierre


----------



## graham-xrf (May 9, 2020)

Funny you should say that ..
In need of that "Manufacturer's Special Tool No. ????" held by only dealers, to take apart a Citroen BX suspension to get at the front wheel handbrake assembly. 

Sacrificed a random spare 1/2" drive socket. Hacksawed a bit off the end of a scaffold pipe (while the rest of the pipe was still doing a fine job being part of a scaffold). The tough harder bits were from a junk box 6mm square tool steel bar, to make the lugs.

The same hacksaw cut the slots for the lugs. Guestimated by eye, and some help from the new part. Welded up outside on a vise screwed to an old plank. The nice black polythene insert that made it fit snug was cut from the top of something, but I can't now recall what. Rammed up there pretty hard with the help of it being welder hot.

Not pretty, but it worked perfectly, and got used again on the other side suspension. It has stood around for for about 20 years as memorable clutter.


----------



## Buffalo21 (May 9, 2020)

I have a box of special field made tools, that most I can remember making, but in a lot of case, what I made it for is somewhat fuzzy.


----------



## C-Bag (May 9, 2020)

Buffalo21 said:


> I have a box of special field made tools, that most I can remember making, but in a lot of case, what I made it for is somewhat fuzzy.


Man can I relate! I'm continuing the tradition around the shop and I need to start tagging these things with what they are for. In more and more frequent cases I remember I made something but don't remember how it was set up. I guess the next step is pictures of the assembly. Gettin old sux.


----------



## Buffalo21 (May 9, 2020)

It get real bad when you later realize you have made that special tool or fixture once or twice before


----------



## T Bredehoft (May 9, 2020)

In my working life I must have made two dozen of them for the Maintenance department. I thought about going commercial on them but could'nt rationalize using the company's machines.


----------



## Aukai (May 9, 2020)

And almost a day to clean, oil the machines, and put all of the tools, and miscellaneous crap that got dragged out.  The 1/2" plate is still on the horses


----------



## C-Bag (May 9, 2020)

RJSakowski said:


> A half a day to make and a minute to use.




The two dealerships I worked at (VW and Nissan) were horrible about having the special tools for jobs. Either the tool was missing or they never had it. And the flat rate was based on you using the proper tool. Then when I went to packing equipment they expected precision work with stone knives and bear claws. No manual, no specs, no special jigs and everything had to be perfectly in time with each other or it couldn't be calibrated properly. And it all weighed 100's of lbs. There was always hurry up and wait so I got into the habit of making the special jigs and fixtures during those lapses.  Those hours spent made life so much easier, and safer.


----------

